#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Soul-Gazing?

## chels0792

Hey guys,

I recently have been reading up on the topic of "soul-gazing." I'm very curious about it. 

Can someone give me a description, example, or effect of this ability? Especially someone who can do it?  :Big Grin: 

Thanks!

----------


## Shadow Weaver

Unless you're Harry Dresden you're out of luck.

----------

